# Elektronikas forums >  3d modelēšana , rasēšana

## salvador

Sveicināti biedri, 

Varbūt kāds zin vai var ieteikt kur ir kāds labs kantoris vai pilsonis, kas varētu dažas detaļas uzmodelēt uz 3d ar iespēju iznest arī uz 2d rasējuma veidā. Detaļas nebūs vajadzīgs ar precīziem izmēriem, bet gan lai ir uzskatāmi atainojumi , apmēram kā skice jeb makets.
Būtu pateicīgs par kāud info kur kā un par cik aptuveni.

Paldies.

----------

